
Paris traceroute - rafael9202
http://www.paris-traceroute.net/about
======
jlgaddis
This was flagged when I first seen it but I'm not sure why. Paris traceroute
is a "variant" of the traceroute utility and the one that I, personally, use
most often (I'm a network engineer at an ISP, so I run a lot of traceroutes
both manually and scripted).

~~~
brudgers
Just speculating: Flagging might have been automatic based on factors other
than actual content.

